# Profitec 500 vs Rocket Giotto evolutione R



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

I am trying to decide what to choose between the 2 of these. can get profitec 500 for £1250 or Rocket Giotto evolution R for £1300. I am aware the Giotto has Rotary pump. but without that rotary pump is the Profitec500 a better alround HX? Buying one in a couple of days. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

JJ1977 said:


> I am trying to decide what to choose between the 2 of these. can get profitec 500 for £1250 or Rocket Giotto evolution R for £1300. I am aware the Giotto has Rotary pump. but without that rotary pump is the Profitec500 a better alround HX? Buying one in a couple of days. Any help would be much appreciated.


A trip you won't regret.... go toBella Barista and see / use both machines.

Pick the one you like, hopefully you have a good grinder to pair it with.


----------



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

I would love to do that but its 200 miles away. thx anyway. Not a great grinder but its stepless Iberetal m2 challege but will upgrade soon.


----------



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Buy the one you like the looks the most I suppose. However, I'd definitely consider holding fire on the machine and buy a good grinder, like a Niche ~£500. Honestly, you will not regret it. I've been on the same boat with an Eureka Mignon and a Profitec 700. 2 week later I was looking at grinders...

I take you are familiar with the the differences between an HX and a DB. Also, the rotary pump allows you to plumb in the machine if you ever want to. It's also very quiet in comparison to a vibe pump.

I owned a Rocket Cellini Evo before (literally the same as the rocket in your pic but different shape). Two months later I upgraded to a dual boiler, the Pro 700.

I don't want to be pessimistic here, but do think carefully and try to buy the best equipment you can afford upfront - even if it means saving up for a little longer - to avoid wasting money and upgrading your equipment not too long afterwards.

For you to have an idea, I now own a La Pavoni lever machine, bought second hand for a fraction of the price of the P700. Given my usage of 1 cup a day, 2 at the weekend, it's perfect for me.


----------



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for your quick response, Yes I have looked into the dual boilers. But not had the experience of using one. Yes a grinder is a must. My cheap Iberetal grinder can grind coffee to dust. But it does clump a lot and makes a racket. I am using the gaggia classic at the momment had it 2 years. was think about SAGE but I know there not as good at hex and very unreliable in the long run. I have seen loads on ebay for spare and repairs. The Gaggia is a solid unit so that what I want but a step up.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

You will need to change your grinder to get good results out of either machine.

1. My suggestion would be to either buy another grinder now - enjoy better results with your gaggia and save again to get enough for a machine you want.

2. Find a machine and grinder in your current budget to buy now

3. Save more and buy a new machine and grinder at the same time

also consider secondhand and be patient. Some of the stuff that gets sold on here are real bargains and so well looked after you'd never notice that it's been well used


----------



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thx for your reply, what grinder would you suggest. I have £400 to fork out on a grinder. People said the Iberetil is stepless, so it would be ok, is it more about its consistency?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes it's about consistency mainly but other issues too such as old grinds getting mixed in with fresh and necessity to use a loaded hopper or put a weight on the beans to get it producing its best grind. Going "fine enough" doesn't really mean anything: you could go fine enough with a pestle and mortar given enough time.


----------



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes that makes total sense. Glad you mention these things. Can you suggest a decent grinder. when I put top 10 expresso grinders SAGE SMART is NO. 1 I know thats not true.


----------



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello Everyone I am new to coffee forums. I am purchasing a HX expresso machine and need a decent grinder which will bit a decent step up from an Iberital m2 stepless grinder. I have been told this wont cut it to match a profitec 500. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Budget is £400 will to do secondhand also if right grinder is available.


----------

